# GeekVape Aegis Stealth Black



## Darius1332 (9/4/18)

Hello

Looking for anyone that has stock of the all black Aegis, preferable just the mod but will consider kits too if that is the only option.

Thank you.
~Darius


----------



## BumbleBee (9/4/18)

Darius1332 said:


> Hello
> 
> Looking for anyone that has stock of the all black Aegis, preferable just the mod but will consider kits too if that is the only option.
> 
> ...


I have one Black one left here: http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/Geekvape-Aegis-Mod-with-26650

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darius1332 (9/4/18)

Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have one Black one left here: http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/Geekvape-Aegis-Mod-with-26650



Do you have more in stock ?


----------



## BumbleBee (17/4/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Do you have more in stock ?


Only Black/Yellow at the moment but more Black ones are on the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/4/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Do you have more in stock ?


Full Black Aegis mods have just landed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (23/4/18)

Thanks for letting me know. See the dual 18650 is out, so i'll wait till that lands in SA


BumbleBee said:


> Full Black Aegis mods have just landed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (23/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Full Black Aegis mods have just landed



hi will you be stocking the Aegis Legend ?


----------



## BumbleBee (23/4/18)

vicTor said:


> hi will you be stocking the Aegis Legend ?


I don't see why not

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## geekvape (6/6/18)

https://www.geekvape.com/store/aegis.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

